# Rhetorical Questions, but answer anyway!



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 25, 2008)

Just post a rhetorical question, or answer one (even though it goes against the very nature.)

Feel free to answer a old question.

I'll start: The year is 2700. Books are obsolete. The whole world is going to choose one book to keep as a hardcopy. You get to vote. What book?
(Don't worry, there will still be other books, but only digital holograms. This is the last book made out of good ol' wood and glue.)


----------



## Philly (Nov 25, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy.


----------



## Diz (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd so go with Green eggs and ham...Pendragon joke sorry.

What if Rhetorical questions were meant to be answered?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmm... I would make this thread.

(By the way ditto, that's exactly what I was thinking about when I asked that question.)


----------



## Ayame (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, then, I'd eat my hat.
What if I ate my hat?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 25, 2008)

You would feel sick to your stomach, and it would come out a beanie the other end. 

O_o

What is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## see ya (Nov 25, 2008)

Dammit, Ditto, I was gonna say "Green Eggs and Ham"! D:<

I believe it's "Thumple thumple"

Who was the first person to look a cow and say "I'm gonna squeeze one of these dangly things and drink what comes out"?


----------



## Diz (Nov 25, 2008)

The same as the sound of a tree falling in a forest when no one is around.
Why do we ask each other things like this?

Post Ninja-ed
The same as the person who decided to-crap, what should I ask?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 25, 2008)

Your mother.  
/immaturity
Aren't these hypothetical questions?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, some. They're closely related.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 25, 2008)

Well if I'm going to be be able to read it anyway I probably wouldn't bother leaving one as a plain ol' book...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 25, 2008)

What animal would you want to keep alive if all the others would go extinct?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

Wolf.

Star Wars or Star Trek: Which is better?


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 25, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> The year is 2700. Books are obsolete. The whole world is going to choose one book to keep as a hardcopy. You get to vote. What book?
> (Don't worry, there will still be other books, but only digital holograms. This is the last book made out of good ol' wood and glue.)


I wouldn't really care, just as long as I get to read these "digital holograms." Assuming religion isn't obsolete by then too, the Bible/other holy book would probably win so there wouldn't be much point in voting in some other random book that I just happen to enjoy. 



Ayame said:


> Well, then, I'd eat my hat.
> What if I ate my hat?


I doubt you could, but if you managed to you'd probably choke and die. 



Erindor the Espeon said:


> What is the sound of one hand clapping?


Depends if you're hitting a surface or air, if air it's silence/a quiet wooshing sound, if it's a surface then it could be anything. 



Skymin said:


> Who was the first person to look a cow and say "I'm gonna squeeze one of these dangly things and drink what comes out"?


A baby cow. 



Cryptica said:


> What animal would you want to keep alive if all the others would go extinct?


Human. 



Jason-Kun said:


> Star Wars or Star Trek: Which is better?


I've never watched Star Trek, but it seems pretty crappy so I'll go with Star Wars.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 25, 2008)

If you could share one secret without anyone judging you, what would it be?

I thought of that one during dinner, but realized it wouldn't work.



> The year is 2700. Books are obsolete. The whole world is going to choose one book to keep as a hardcopy. You get to vote. What book?
> (Don't worry, there will still be other books, but only digital holograms. This is the last book made out of good ol' wood and glue.)


Something that I could read over and over again.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2008)

For the book thing, I'd say either a lift the flap book (because the holograms would ruin them ):) or something like War and Peace, because they'd look nowhere near as impressive in digital form. 

Uuh, Zeta pretty much answered all the other ones. Especially the "what animal would you keep alive?" one. It'd be funny to watch the whole world try and go vegan at once, though X3


----------

